# Public Safety/Mall Security?



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I hope someone can explain this to me :-k I live in the Taunton area and the Silver City Galleria Mall security has Public Safety written on there vehicles and patches. How can this be when they don't have any police authority? :NO:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Yellow lights or blue? Are you sure they arent taunton specials? :-s


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

They got yellow/green/clear colored light bar. There not Taunton specials cause the mall hires TPD for details all the time.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

PJM#15 said:


> I hope someone can explain this to me :-k I live in the Taunton area and the Silver City Galleria Mall security has *Public Safety *written on there vehicles and patches. How can this be when they don't have any police authority? :NO:


Is there something in 22c - or someplace else - that says you must be sworn/ have"police authority" in order to use the words "Public Safety"???

I also share Mikey's curiosity about the vehicles. What color lights - and could they be specials?

Do they carry?

-Eric


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

The Natick Mall and the Solomond Pond Mall in Marbloro both have security vehicles and patches that state public safety on them. Some of the mall guards in Marlboro wear Commonwealth of Massachusetts seal pins on their shirt collars NOT COOL :!: They both have yellow/green lightbars and I believe the only mall in Massachusetts that has "special police" is the Pru Mall in Boston. 

#907


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

They guys at the Taunton Mall don't carry. They really don't carry anything.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

fscpd907 said:


> The Natick Mall and the Solomond Pond Mall in Marbloro both have security vehicles and patches that state public safety on them. Some of the mall guards in Marlboro wear Commonwealth of Massachusetts seal pins on their shirt collars NOT COOL :!: They both have yellow/green lightbars and I believe the only mall in Massachusetts that has "special police" is the Pru Mall in Boston.
> 
> #907


Faneuil Hall Marketplace has Boston special police powers.

Scott c:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Don't get started Kids!!!!!!

"Public Safety" don't mean squat. calm down. There is nothing to get upset about. Have some warm cookies and milk. O.k? there...thats better!
:crazy: 
See theres only one word that you should get upset about and thats "POLICE" were it doesn't belong. 

I don't get why people start crying about this. There are some persons who have "Public Safety", "Patrol", "Security", "Security-Patrol", "Protective Services", "Alarm Response", Etc, etc, etc. on their vehicles and/or uniforms.

Some of these persons may have limited "special" police powers through the State/City/town or whatever. Most DO NOT.
Who gives a darn? What is it that bothers a few people out here about this? Wheres the terrorist conspiracy? Wheres the threat to the general citizenry? (Notice I didn't say Public Safety)

Get ahold of yourselves, get over it, get a life!
[-o&lt;


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info sapd324  

I still don't think wearing the Commonwealth Seal on the collar is cool but thats just me. I am all for extra security, guards, public safety at any location and feel that they do serve a role in keeping customers safe in their assigned areas.

#907


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

In regards to mall security having police powers, the Eastfiled Mall in Springfield are Springfield Special Police Officers. They have green lights and security on the patch.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

fscpd907 said:


> The Natick Mall and the Solomond Pond Mall in Marbloro both have security vehicles and patches that state public safety on them. Some of the mall guards in Marlboro wear Commonwealth of Massachusetts seal pins on their shirt collars NOT COOL :!: They both have yellow/green lightbars and I believe the only mall in Massachusetts that has "special police" is the Pru Mall in Boston.
> 
> #907


The guys at Solomon used to be Vanguard or Specta Gaurd can't remember which though, just remembered that we contract the same to watch our parking lots

Also, I work for, depending on who you ask, NUPD or NUPS and I have no powers in my position and also have the state seal on my badge


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Do not forget, some communications officers (aka dispatchers) also have the seal of the Commonwealth on some part(s) of their uniforms as well!

-Mike


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

No problem with the Commonwealth seal because the above people work for police or state departments. The state seal pins are only worn by a select few mall guards at the Marlboro location. The pins are not part of the uniform of the day for this security department in question and I feel they should not wear them. The Marlboro Mall has also had trouble in the past with mall security cars conducting M/V stops and officers on long foot chases into the woods behind the mall to issue no-tresspass letters to customers. 

#907


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

let them chase em', and when the guard gets the shit kicked out of him maybe he'll learn his role. 
I SAY, let someone find out for themselves why its not a good idea to pretend to be someone your not! F*ck em! :twisted:


----------



## fscpd903 (Jun 6, 2003)

PJM#15 said:


> I hope someone can explain this to me :-k I live in the Taunton area and the Silver City Galleria Mall security has Public Safety written on there vehicles and patches. How can this be when they don't have any police authority? :NO:


Although Im not sure what the actual definition of the words "Public Safety" is I believe that a department of public safety is just was it says. A department which provides safety to the public. This doesn't have to be a police department or even have anything to do with an actual city/town/state or federal agency, I suppose it could also apply to private organizations such as malls.

Many other states use the term Department of Public Safety when referring to police/fire and medical, and more importantly many colleges in Massachusetts use this term also, which refers to campus police and institutional security officers who are responsible for securing buildings and such and do not have police powers. Some colleges even have EMT's who are not part of the "campus police department" yet fall under the Department of Public Safety for the college.

To sum everything up PJM#15 I try not to take the word public safety to mean anything but a department that your individual department falls under, and try not to make any connotation that a public safety officer has to be a Police Officer. They can be security guards also and I believe this is why the malls use this term public safety. Police Officers are just that.. Police Officers with full police authority and in some cases fall under the same department as security officers or firefighters/EMT's which is called The Department of Public Safety.

This is my best educated guess to answer your question..


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I have no problem with private security companies putting "public safety" on their uniforms, but putting the commonwealth seal on their uniforms is definitely a no-go. The commonwealth seal is a copyrighted logo, even our union (SPAM) cannot use the indian on the seal on t-shirts, hats etc., we have. Instead a trooper is in place of the indian. Unless you are directly working for the state or a city, you should not have that on your uniform. A private security company is a private entity. 

As far as "special police" go, they are simply private security companies given certain restricted police powers to ease manpower and paperwork on local departments. I worked several years as a store detective for a major retailer in downtown Boston, and we had several "special police" on staff. They only had powers on the premisis, and could write up summonses and arrest reports. All Boston PD had to do was transport the subject from our holding cells to their station. However, there can be issues with this. I know for a fact that for many years for special police Boston PD issued badges virtually identical to patrolman badges, with the exception of "special officer" in place of "officer" on the face. This led to a lot of guys running amok in Boston claiming to be Boston PD! I know that the Prudential Center had some guy even stopping cars out on public ways in the P.C.'s, waving their "special officer" badges around. This led to a radical revision of the special police program in Boston with more extensive training, and badges that do not resemble the Boston PD badges. 

I don't have any problem with most security guards; most are just good guys trying to make a living. A few might even standing next to you in real police uniform in a couple of years, but the temptation to "play cop" when you are given a "special police" or "constable" badge can be hard to resist. If any are reading this post listen carefully: if and when you do ever cross over and become a police officer you'll learn that wearing a real badge is infinitely more satisfying than playing the role and don't jepordize your chances by waving some piece of tin around. Like Peter Parker's uncle says: "With great power comes great responsibility."
(sorry a bit off the topic)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

fscpd903 said:


> PJM#15 said:
> 
> 
> > To sum everything up PJM#15 I try not to take the word public safety to mean anything but a department that your individual department falls under, and try not to make any connotation that a public safety officer has to be a Police Officer. They can be security guards also and I believe this is why the malls use this term public safety. Police Officers are just that.. Police Officers with full police authority and in some cases fall under the same department as security officers or firefighters/EMT's which is called The Department of Public Safety.
> ...


----------



## SSPO#11 (Jan 11, 2003)

As an EX Mall "Public Safety Officer" I can take their side. The PUBLIC SAFETY/SECURITY/POLICE profession is just like baseball. You start out in "AA" advance to "AAA" right up to the big leagues. Some guys get their experience down there in "AA" and become awsome cops. I don't know if that has anything to do with this topic but just had to share that.


#11


----------



## fscpd903 (Jun 6, 2003)

SSPO#11 said:


> As an EX Mall "Public Safety Officer" I can take their side. The PUBLIC SAFETY/SECURITY/POLICE profession is just like baseball. You start out in "AA" advance to "AAA" right up to the big leagues. Some guys get their experience down there in "AA" and become awsome cops. I don't know if that has anything to do with this topic but just had to share that.
> 
> #11


That is way off topic. I don't think you should making any connotation between Security and Police. Saying Public Safety Officers are the minor leagues for police officers is ridiculous. In no way does a security/public safety officer have anything to do with police officers, that is the whole point of this thread, that public safety officers have nothing to do with police, pay attention.... Not all minor leaguers make it to the majors... And Im sure alot of security guards don't become police officers.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Just in addition to the topic about mall police in Massachusetts, The Hanover Mall has a dedicated HPD Mall Unit. The unit includes several sworn armed Hanover Police Officers, a fully marked HPD cruiser, Chapt.90, etc. These are not detail officers, they are assigned to the Hanover Police Mall Unit. The unit is provided by the Town to the mall through a contract, and the way I understand it, the unit is partially funded by the Mall. The officers work with the Hanover Mall Public Safety Officers (security), and in fact, are on the same radio channels, and share a substation in the mall. The station in the mall is marked, "Hanover Police/Hanover Mall Public Safety." Unless things have changed, the Hanover PO's work 2 shifts, 9-5, and 4-12. On busy nights, (Friday, Saturday) the mall does hire a detail officer as well. The officers are also assigned calls in the north area, outside of the mall if the sector unit is busy. This unit has been around for over 10 years. However, I am uncertain of how much funding is provided by the Town, and with the budget issues in the state, who knows how much longer the unit will be around.


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

What's the difference between a private security guard at a Mall using the term "Public Safety" or a private security guard at a local college. I think none. As Jimmy, said, who cares? It doesn't say "police".


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

I am a Police Explorer with a small town and I routinely wear the state seal pins on my uniform, there is nothing wrong with that, is there?
I would have to agree with you all on the Security Guards conducting foot pursuits though, I think that if they get themselves into trouble doing something stupid like that , they entirely deserve it. Although I would hope that after getting beaten up a few times they would learn. :wink:


----------



## ArsonLT (Jul 5, 2003)

FYI - FSCPD903 I currently Have three weeks left in my Master's CJ program and they defined Public Safety recently maybe this will help or maybe it is too technical for this topic.

Public Safety - A concept when the State chooses to enact laws for the protection of the public from injury and harm. 

So I would be of the opinion that you must have the authority to carry out those laws to protect the citizens. Hope this helps.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Youre right, Too technical for this topic. Public Safety as it is used in the context of this discussion, is not meant to make mention of law enforcement authority. It is used to show a broad basis of duties in keeping the public safe. Whether it is a mall security officer enforcing rules inside the mall, doing detex rounds, reporting spills on the mall floor, etc. OR it could be a Campus Police Officer enforcing laws, making arrests, escorting students, locking buildings etc. The duties may be different, but the idea is the same. Keeping the public safe. IE-Public Safety.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

I'm with mpd61 on this one folks - there is no vast conspiracy here.

As for Arson's definition, not only do I think it doesn't apply, I think it's a little off base. I think that is more the definition of a government "Public Safety Department", which, at the government level would be in charge of quasi-enactment and execution of laws. 
As you filter down to private sectors (Malls, companies, etc) the same would hold true for the enactment and execution of rules. The goal of such teams would be to reduce the risk of harm to those it serves. You don't necessarily need a badge, police powers, or a gun to provide that. By guarding the construction area in a mall, mall security is providing public safety. By posting rules that say unauthorized people may not walk in the back corridors of the mall, they are providing public safety. By keeping rowdy kids from loitering in a shop (and disturbing shoppers), they are providing public safety.
I think the team that provides this service, at a mall, school, company, concert venue, sports arena, etc can rightfully be called "Public Safety"

Now, if someone who is supposed to be on a public safety team, should exert powers and authority that are beyond the scope of the department, training, and rules, than they are negligent in their duties as public safety. That is a different issue all together.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Well, terms have been defined, security guards have been made fun of, and state seal is back in safe hands. Time to put his puppy to sleep :sl:


----------

